# better pictures



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I use a photo editing site called Picnic. It is free and has some good features, sharpen being my favourite.
http://www.picnik.co...p#/home/welcome


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tubeman said:


> I use a photo editing site called Picnic. It is free and has some good features, sharpen being my favourite.
> http://www.picnik.co...p#/home/welcome


Great Looking Avatar!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks dgui. This is the original after tweaking it with Picnic. The before pic was slightly blurred


----------

